#ubuntu-uos-community 2018-01-15
<arnrpv> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  wztvis: inetpro Mister_Q ubuntulog3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<arnrpv> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  wadks: mariogrip inetpro Mister_Q ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<arnrpv> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  pnignpmizw: ubuntulog3 inetpro mariogrip ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<arnrpv> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  ljmazis: mariogrip inetpro ubuntulog3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
